# please say its normal...



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

my first pdf is having an issue...my azureus of 2-3years just bred for the first time, shes been laying eggs from jan.-may....then, the past couple of weeks....no eggs....not eating much (past week)...seems inactive...ive lost a couple of frogs and shes acting like them but is still pretty fat, and the other frogs didnt seem weak until they got skinny....

so my question is...do breeders go through any kind of physical cycle after laying eggs for a few months?

thanks, tommy


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Females can exhaust their nutrient reserves from excessive breeding, but this would probably be exhibited by the frog eating more to compensate. Changes in behavior like you described aren't usually a good thing. I would get some fecals done ASAP while the frog is still maintaining good weight, so that if any treatments are recommended the animal won't be weakened from weight loss.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks dane.....im in escondido, where would be the best place to do the testing?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I generally send mine to Dr. Frye, Frye Brothers' Frogs, but most local vets can run a fecal for you (though they may not know what to look for in a dart sample).


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think it might also be a good idea to put her in a quarantine container, in case she has some vector or if she's stressed out


----------

